# Bengal photos



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

Some of our past Bengal kittens.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Wow what beautiful babies, they have the most amazing coats.


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

what lovely cats love the blue eyes they are to die for


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Beautiful kittens.


----------



## MissCheef (Mar 12, 2008)

Lovely Bengals


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you all


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

They are absolutely stunning I like these and the savannahs have told my OH that he can buy me one for my birthday and xmas pressie - dont think he took any notice of me though


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

what beautiful kittens


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Gorgeous! I love your marble, and the spotty with the thick tail.
Well I love them all really, but they stood out for me!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

JU-amzingly cute kitts and fab picsNow for sure these kitts could cause a bit of mayhemBeautiful


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Lovely kittens!


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind coments


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

You're up early!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

Yep by 5am each day so i can do the cats before work


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Argh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

absoutely gorgeous pics


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

great photos - lovely looking cats - i have a silver spotted bengal and also a marbled bengal cross. they are a great breed of cat. cant wait to see more photos.....

susie


----------

